# Old S4



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

My Father in law (deceased) drove an old S4, probably mid 1990s.
It was the first Audi, and after driving it on the autobahn (my wife is German) I fell in love with Audi.
So my question is does anybody know the HP it had. I am almost certain that it was a 5 cylinder turbo. (I think that it was the old A6 body style, but it was called a S4)
Thanks


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Old S4 (iwantanaudi)*

it was a 92-94 and had 227hp and 255tq, I own a 1995 S6 whcih is the same car with diff headlights and other small things that are different


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Old S4 (S4orceaudi)*

Slightly different numbers than you quoted because it was an Euro model. It would have been: 230 hp and 258 lbs-ft, yes I know slight difference.








To give you an idea what the US models had: 
http://www.audiworld.com/model/s4/93/93-s4.shtml


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Old S4 (Harold)*

The slight difference lies only in different measuring methods.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Old S4 (PerL)*

Forgot about the 230 PS equaling 227 hp, 1 hp = 1.0139 PS.
I thought maybe the cat's were different on the Euro model.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Old S4 (Harold)*

Thanks for the responces guys,
Im surprised that there was only a 20HP increase to the B6 S4 (2.7 Twin T)


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Old S4 (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Thanks for the responces guys,
Im surprised that there was only a 20HP increase to the B6 S4 (2.7 Twin T) 

Perhaps in the US, but here in Europe we only have the 265 PS version. And that is the B5 model, the B6 has a 4.2 V8 with 344 PS.









_Modified by urquattro83 at 5:27 PM 12-8-2006_


_Modified by urquattro83 at 5:28 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## rallywanab (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey spotted this thread and was wondering
if anyone knows the hp with a bunch of rs2
parts Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (rallywanab)*

It depends on which rs2 parts, and the type of chip programing..


----------



## rallywanab (Jul 2, 2006)

rs2 turbo,rs2 extrude honed exhaust manifold
rs2 injectors,rs2 maf, ia rs2 software, 3in exhaust, ball park figures is cool i found an s4 with this + a little more looking to buy but curious of power. and reliabilty Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (rallywanab)*

A real rough guestimate...
350ish. give, or take with the posibility of upwards to 430 plus.

Given the amount of mods you listed, most likely the car has been well taken care of maintenance wise, which is your bigest concern.
That is the major factor reliability wise.
The car sounds like it's a real asshauler.


_Modified by Sepp at 7:36 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## rallywanab (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah sounds good thanks for the info.
I ddnt realize you could get that power and reliabilty out of these. I really want to get it 
now i must sell my 2.8l b5


----------



## MiniMan_ (Jan 15, 2005)

My '93 with all the RS2 goodies, a large FMIC and a few other bits pushes 300whp on 91 octane. 
I don't post here often... if you have questions come to http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/ and I'll help you out as best I can.
Corey


----------

